# Outbacks New Marketing Slogan



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the marketing folks at Keystone missed something in their new slogan.

OUTBACK

Limited Quantity -------- Unlimited Value

I think they should have used limited Quality

I thought it was funny at first glance.









Happy Camping!!!!!!!!!!!

steve


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought it was funny on a cold rainy northern california evening.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I thought it was funny....


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Limited quanity means they can charge more......


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Limited quantity- droping all of the mid size OB's in 2008?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I suppose technically everything has a limited quantity, but it's not like they are numbered editions!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm still pretty impressed with the quality of mine. Just spent a solid week in very wet weather just north of LA. No leaks or anything -- we were very comfortable even though we were pretty much confined to the OB. We had some bad winds, too. Unfortunately, we are only about 50' off the ocean shore at Point Mugu, so a lot of salt collected on the rig. We're heading to Lompoc tomorrow, so I'll get all the salt washed off when we leave the shore.


----------

